# Best horse feed for wethers?



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I've been searching horse feeds. Nobody at the feed stores can help me. They have no clue about urinary calculi, or any of the requirements for Wethers.

Please,please tell me what is the best horse feed for our Wethers? Name the best, and I will track it down.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need to know what is in your area.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Yep, sorry.

We have limited brands available.

Agrimaster sweet feed. Country Companion horse feed. 

Sprout Goat feed 16% protein. And a few Purina horse feeds. 

Then of course, medicated Goat feed. 

Most of the people I asked, just let their animals eat hay and browse in the Summer , then feed hay and sweet feed in the Winter.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What are they being fed now, what type of hay, do they get loose goat minerals free choice, are they on a dry lot, or are they out on browse during the day?

The more information you give us, the better we can help you figure it out.

That being said, most wethers really do not need _grain_. Grain is high in phosphorus which can lead to UC if the balance with calcium gets out of whack.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

We do not have pasture. So they are being fed hay free choice. The hay contains some alfalfa,and other grasses. The feed we give them is being discontinued. They get Manapro Goat minerals free choice. I do take them for walks,where they browse on leaves and Acorns. We give them limited quantity of oats or sweet feed as a treat.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> That being said, most wethers really do not need _grain_. Grain is high in phosphorus which can lead to UC if the balance with calcium gets out of whack.


Most horse feeds have the proper 2:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio if you read the label.
Straight grains or COB (all-stock) is possibly too high in phosphorus.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can you get Purina Miniature Horse and Pony? I've used it before and everyone did quite well on it. I even grew out a kid crop with it 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Even though the ratio is perfect in the feed, hay and browse will throw it off, unless you feed alfalfa in some form.

If you are looking to prevent UC, I would go with the meat goat grower if it contains Ammonium chloride, as most do. Just my opinion, but I do use meat goat grower to grow out my dairy kids and for the bucks in the winter.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Non-medicated Goat feed is next to impossible to find. That's why I'm trying to find alternatives. They've done so well on the food we've been giving them.But it's being discontinued.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Most horse feeds have the proper 2:1 calcium to phosphorus ratio if you read the label.
> S*traight grains or COB* (all-stock) is possibly too high in phosphorus.


Which is why I said:


> Originally Posted by *CritterCarnival*
> _That being said, most wethers really do *not need grain. Grain i*s high in phosphorus which can lead to UC if the balance with calcium gets out of whack._


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree with Goathiker. Can you get Purina Miniature Horse & Pony?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

CritterCarnival said:


> Which is why I said:


But the OP was specifically asking about horse feed.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Yes, I was asking about Horse feed,because I can't find decent Goat feed. 

I found the Purina Miniature horse food!

I will keep searching for Goat food. Maybe someone will be willing to order some for me.... But I'm not holding my breath. 
I have yet to find a Goat food that is not medicated.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If they are just pets, then I'd hunt for a decent goat feed, I'd really think that goat feed would be better for them since it is formulated for goats.
Otherwise, I would call and check around in your area, and see if any feed stores can get anything in, call feed mills nearby. If they can't answer your questions, then they don't know their products or their homework!
I know when I ask something at our feed store, if he doesn't know the answer he does the homework, and will try to get any product in that a person asks for, very awesome. Hopefully you can find a feed store that will work with you.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

I agree Hoosier Shadow, the problem is, I can't find a Goat specific food that does not contain worm medication. I don't want to medicate the goats if they don't need it. 
We are new to the area, and I still haven't found a feed store that either knows about goats, or is willing to help. Unfortunately, most people around here apparently just feed their goats whatever they have on hand. At least that is what one feed store clerk said. 
I'm not giving up, but, I am running out of their current food, and I have to find a replacement ASAP. As I said before, their current food is discontinued,and a medicated food is replacing it.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

What do you think about this feed? It has Ammonium Chloride. It is a Goat food.

Country Feeds by Nutrena?
Nutrient	Level
Crude Protein 
17.0% (This includes not more than 0.82% equivalent crude protein from non-protein nitrogen.)
Crude Fat	3.0%
Crude Fiber 12.0%
Calcium	0.6 - 1.1%
Phosphorus 0.45%
Salt	1.0 - 1.5%
Sodium	0.15 - 0.2%
Copper	22 - 35 ppm
Selenium	0.3 ppm
Vitamin A	2,996 IU/lb


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

That one looks good!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Better balance for goats than horse feed. Plus it has the AC to prevent UC.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Whew! Good, at least it's a goat feed. We'll go buy some to begin the gradual switch. Thanks for all of the input! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

Ok, we just found another feed store. They sell Hubbard brand.

I was reading about their Goat feed, the information says unless it's the medicated, all of their feeds has Ammonium Chloride. Here's the link

http://www.hubbardlife.com/goat.aspx

I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I really liked the Hubbard feed for my alpacas. Not seeing any specifics on the goat feed.


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

There's three formulas. One is for babies- growing goats called, Starter-grower,and it has 18% protein. 

The next is called goat finisher with 16% protein. The last formula does not apply to us,because it's milk goats. 

I am interested in the Goat Finisher, because our boys will be a year old in November. I don't have the lable from the bag, but I do know that the feed contains Ammonium Chloride. It specifically talks about it in the pamphlet I have. They also talks about chelated Zinc,organic Selenium and vitamin E, and balanced calcium/phosphorus ratio. If you're happy with it for your Alpacas, the 
quality maybe there for the goats.

I hope someone else chimes in that has used it for their goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It sounds good.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Beckngoats said:


> What do you think about this feed? It has Ammonium Chloride. It is a Goat food.
> 
> Country Feeds by Nutrena?
> Nutrient	Level
> ...


I use that for my wethers. They love it!


----------



## CecilandNellie (Aug 17, 2014)

We had a bout of UC, pulled our Cecil through with 3 days of hard work and the miracle recipe with vinegar, onions, garlic..he hated it - but he was really sick and in terrible pain.
Since that time I am feeding only grass hay, no grain at all, about 1 flake a day. My buck and 2 wethers have a small pasture 100 X 80 feet full of mixed grass, bamboo, some small trees and weedy stuff. The 3 of them cannot keep up with the grass, all look fit and healthy without grain. I actually moved an overweight doe in with them, sort of like a spa month for her to slim down, it would be a plus if she fell in love with the buck and came back to the doe pen pregnant!


----------

